# VPN IPsec ... Une bonne solution ... gratuite ! :)



## Hurrican (28 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour.

Après avoir galéré quelques jours, j'ai trouvé mon bonheur ... 

Pour ceux désireux d'utiliser des tunnels IPSec avec MacOsX, les solutions étaient "à priori" au nombre de trois :
- Se taper les fichiers de config à la main. Même moi qui m'y connait, çà me rebute (trop de risques d'erreurs, pénible, etc ...)
- VaporSec, gratuit, mais pas toujours évident à paramètrer, et ne marchant pas avec tous les parefeu (en tout cas il bloque avec mon Zywall 10).
- VPN Tracker, payant (environ 90 euros de base), mais bien conçu. 

Mon souci, c'est que je n'ai que 7 jours à attendre avant d'avoir mon routeur parefeu perso. Acheter VPN Tracker pour 7 jours ... Ca le fait pas !
J'étais donc désespéré, n'arrivant pas à établir de tunnel autrement qu'avec l'aide de VPN Tracker, lequel pour des raisons de mode démo, coupe la connexion toutes les 3 minutes. 

Et puis ... ce soir ... miracle. En fouillant profond (très profond ?), je m'aperçois qu'un petit soft non signalé par les moteurs de recherche, existe. Il s'appelle IPSecuritas.
- Il est gratuit.
- Son interface est relativement claire et bien conçue. Seule défaut à mon avis, les masques réseau en notation IP slash. mais bon quand on sait que 16 correspond à 255.255.0.0, que 24 correspond à 255.255.255.0, et 32 à 255.255.255.255, çà suffit ! 

On peut trouver ce soft ici :
http://www.lobotomo.com
Un outil aussi utile, efficace et gratuit, méritait qu'on lui fasse de la pub.


----------



## danny92 (1 Novembre 2004)

Excellent Hurrican..merci beaucoup c'est exactement ce que je cherchais.

 Les fichiers de config de kame sont inbuvables, déjà que je me les tape avec openbsd alors avoir un frontal Aqua de config pour MacOs X..bonheur 

 Pour calculer les notations CIDR (/16, /24 et autres) je te conseille l'excellent freeware subnetcalc


----------



## nicoduff (21 Février 2010)

Génial !! Super ce petit client VPN IPsec !! 
Merci à vous et à macgeneration 

Nico


----------



## sphillips (28 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais bien utiliser ce VPN gratuit contre cette merdouille d'Hadopi, mais je n'arrive à rien pour la configuration.
Et-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider en me proposant un tutoriel ou autre ? 

Merci


----------



## Pouasson (29 Décembre 2010)

Ne pas télécharger illégalement.


----------



## sphillips (29 Décembre 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> Ne pas télécharger illégalement.



Ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne veut pas d'Hadopi qu'on télécharge forcément illégalement ! La principe de vie privée ça existe aussi non ?


----------

